# Belgian sailor 1914-18 and 1930-39



## Canada1 (Oct 17, 2009)

My father served in the Belgian merchant navy during WWI but I have no seaman's record to help me identify which ships he may have been on. I have his seaman record from 1918 - 1930 but again nothing from 1930 to 1939.

Goes anyone know of any sites where I may be able to find the information I am looking for?

Peter


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Peter, this is the best site for the info you're looking for, just wait a bit and some of the archivists will stroll in and let you know. Sorry I can't help, I'm an engineer and can only just read! (I do speak Flemish however, if you need some help on that side.)


----------

